
Lisp's Revenge - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTawgp3SKy8
======
todd8
This video is from 2013 so perhaps HN readers have some useful experience
using Clojurescript to report by now. Anyone able to comment on its actual
use?

~~~
preek
Saw this video two years ago and have been programming Clojure and
ClojureScript professionally for one year. This week I was at EuroClojure and
actually met David Nolen.

What do you want to know?

~~~
todd8
I've always been hesitant to delve into front-end programming; JavaScript
isn't a language that appeals to me. Is ClojureScript really a practical
"replacement"? Is it better in some way than Dart or Typescript or just
waiting for ECMAscript 2016+ ?

~~~
preek
Let me start by aying that I've been a professional web developer since about
10 years. I dabbled in a little Java, but did most of my work first in Python,
then Ruby, JavaScript and CoffeeScript.

Ruby on Rails with JavaScript was OK. Clojure and ClojureScript are blowing my
mind every day. So yes, I'd say it's a replacement. And not an incremental
one, but something that feels solid, is fast and a lot of fun to write in.

Of course this is just my personal opinion that luckily some people share. To
go into detail would probably entail writing a book. But I'm definitively not
going to write EcmaScript 2016+ in the future. Instead I'll follow Uncle Bob
and proclaim the last programming language:
[https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/2323-bobs-last-
language](https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/2323-bobs-last-language)

Enjoy the talk^^

